# Mcfaddin beach Sunday 11-10-13



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

I got there around 9:30 yesterday morning. I was happy to see the 
beach clean(no seaweed)and the surf 1 ft. I had a few blue crab from the bait shop and was ready to try some.
I threw out a sabiki and right off the bat I had a good sized whiting for bait which was good because crab was all the red bait I had. 
I used the whiting first because the crab was frozen. Nothing.
When the crab thawed I then used it. Nothing.
Finally caught a small black drum on fishbites.
The tide was LOW that day so I was able to get the baits out far. 
I didn't catch any gafftops on the big rods, but the
:hairout: HARDHEADS:hairout: were still bad on the bait rod.
I finally caught one bull red on the one croaker I caught as soon as the skeeters showed up that evening. Seems to be when I catch most of my reds it's my last cast so I wasn't surprised.
The skeeters weren't as bad as last time though.
The sunset was like a screensaver, got some great pics.
Oh well, as I say "A bull red makes the trip!"

If you haven't tried fishbites, give them a shot. They don't catch hardheads as much as shrimp or cutbait and stays on the hook for a long time. I'm glad I tried them.


:work::work: :work::work::work:
SKEETERS AND HARDHEADS


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good report, good pics and looks like a good time.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great report, nice pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet fish! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on a great day - That sunset alone would have been worth the trip for me.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

That is a nice clean looking beach. Ditto on the FishBites. I used to want only the bright colors when we were fishing for pomps but lately I have started swearing by the white....maybe because I have it in my feeble, older mind that the white fools the drum and reds and croaker into thinking they are biting into a real shrimp. Then again....


----------



## TheBack40 (Nov 4, 2013)

The hardheads always do me in when fishing that area, especially at night... At night when the surf is calm you can take a spot light to the first gut and pick up the eye shine of schools of hardheads surfacing as they swim by.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for a detailed report and good photo's. I agree with the Fish Bites, never leave home w/o them.
I'm fishing the 23rd November, because Texas Surffishing.com is having alittle turney the 23 &24 for Bull Reds and Sharks. I think its open to anyone who wants to fish it. $40.00 for both entries.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

good report edjman! A nice looking bull red at that!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Good report! Go back this weekend, I bet there won't be as many skeeters!


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the sunset pics .. that is worth the trip itself ..


----------

